# 1st Litter MC Babies ...



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well my maiden queen has not disappointed me, although worried by tiny meows she eventually settled and this is what we have.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:

Congratulations! to you and mum :thumbup: xx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Now if only I can work out if he is brown or silver


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh just lovely CC if I wasn't picking one up already I would be first on your list :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh CC. They are gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: congratulations 

Viv xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

swooooooooooooon


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Absolutely adorable.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

im actually in love with the one on the left!!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Congratulations


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, they will be 3 weeks old Sunday, growing so quickly.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Stunning babies CC :001_wub:


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I am seriously thinking of taking a lesson from the Huckybuck book of 'How to get your Maine Coon kitten"


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

They are gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Erenya said:


> I am seriously thinking of taking a lesson from the Huckybuck book of 'How to get your Maine Coon kitten"


Does HB's book also tell you how to get a MC kitten down.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats catcoonz! Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

So so gorgeous!!:001_wub:

Congratulations CC


----------



## Kimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

WOW :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

3 weeks old today, there is always one.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cute little ones CC


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> 3 weeks old today, there is always one.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous little babies I love them 

Viv xx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> 3 weeks old today, there is always one.


Oh dear :lol:


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I was in the pet store the other day and the lady beijnd the con TER had her MC with her - I knew they were a much larger breed but woah! Like a small tiger 

Out of interest - how much larger are the kittens at birth (compared to a regula sized kitten)? And to they have much smaller litters becasue if their size?

And do they come in a range of colours? Or are they always tabby / brown ish?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> 3 weeks old today, there is always one.


Bless :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

MightyMouse88 said:


> I was in the pet store the other day and the lady beijnd the con TER had her MC with her - I knew they were a much larger breed but woah! Like a small tiger
> 
> Out of interest - how much larger are the kittens at birth (compared to a regula sized kitten)? And to they have much smaller litters becasue if their size?
> 
> And do they come in a range of colours? Or are they always tabby / brown ish?


MC kittens average at birth around 4.8oz whereas the domestic newborn is around 3.5oz.

Litter sizes all depends to be honest, one of my queens has always given me a singleton and another queen gave me 9 kittens, I would average from all my queens 4/6 for my cats. Must admit I do prefer smaller litters, if I have 3 I am happy, a litter of 9 is hard work for the mum.

Range of colours and pattern, you get solids/mackerel tabbies/classic tabbies etc, colours you get many colours.

my cats I have silver classic tabbies/ tortie tabby/solid white/blue hi-white/ brown mackerel tabby.

Now I breed silvers/browns and blues in classic tabbies.

This is a photograph of my pride and joy, 8kg at 6 months old.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> MC kittens average at birth around 4.8oz whereas the domestic newborn is around 3.5oz.
> 
> Litter sizes all depends to be honest, one of my queens has always given me a singleton and another queen gave me 9 kittens, I would average from all my queens 4/6 for my cats. Must admit I do prefer smaller litters, if I have 3 I am happy, a litter of 9 is hard work for the mum.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the odd Red Silver either 

That picture is just stunning :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

My god CC he is a stunning boy! Is he going to be a stud?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No, sadly I don't have enough queens and I don't want to increase queens, he is neutered.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ahh that's a shame, but he's a stunning boy!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:thumbup: After almost 3 hours of trying, I finally got my perfect photograph for my wall.


----------



## JoLotus (Jan 25, 2015)

Very beautiful!


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> :thumbup: After almost 3 hours of trying, I finally got my perfect photograph for my wall.


Stunning! They have grown so fast :001_wub:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

They are sooo cute, such a nightmare getting them to keep still for pics isn't it lol? Ours took several very fast hands and a feather waggler! They are so cute at that age, soon climbing the curtains though x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Updated photograph's.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Another stunning cute kitten fix, they really are just the most adorable, cute little monkeys going :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know how I completely missed this thread!ut: Oh CC these kittens are just sooooo gooooorgeous! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I missed the thread... ohhhh..what a torture...I want one!!! I want them all....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

8 weeks old today, only another 5 weeks to go until I get some peace and quiet.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just look at that beautiful ball of fluff and what a zoomy glint I can spy!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Mad as a hatter


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:

8 weeks already


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Time goes very quickly when you are racing around trying to save the house and curtains from being trashed.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> 8 weeks old today, only another 5 weeks to go until I get some peace and quiet.


Beautiful little bundle of fluff CC :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Surely you're peace a quiet will be very short lived as more babies will take over causing chaos and mayhem


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know  but I may get 2 weeks peace.


----------

